# Ginger with Gelatin?



## pmartin (Jan 13, 2005)

have any of you heard of a gelatin dessert using ginger?


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes it can be done. One problem however is that ginger has enzymes that prevent gelatin from setting. When ginger is used it must first be heated thoroughly to destroy its natural enzymes, and then it can be used in a recipe.


----------

